# DAEJEON | Daejeon Haneulchae Sky & | 162m x 5 | 532ft x 5 | 49 fl x 5 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:


















코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr





Phase 2:


















코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Phase 1:


















코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr





Phase 2:


















코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------

